#ubuntu-laptop 2007-04-23
<pwnguin> is the acpi tracking stuff built into the feisty kernel?
<hobojohn3> can i get some help with my wireless driver here?
<Nailor_> What wireless are you using?
<hobojohn3> intel pro 3945abg
<Nailor> What's the problem? And which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<hobojohn3> fiesty and my driver isnt working at all its a proprietary driver so i figured can i get one thats not?
<hobojohn3> im unable to connect to a wireless network at all
<hobojohn3> any ideas?
<Nailor> Hm.
<Nailor> on my feisty the same card works just fine
<Nailor> Have you enabled it from System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers
<hobojohn3> how?
<Nailor> Well, open that software (the path above)
<Nailor> There should be two checkboxes "Enabled" and "In use"
<Nailor> Make sure Enabled is ticked
<hobojohn3> yeah it is anything else?
<Nailor> Is it enabled?
<hobojohn3> yeah it is
<hobojohn3> is there something like wicd for fiesty yet or not?
<Nailor> wicd?
<hobojohn3> it was an edgy thing that was nice
<hobojohn3> do you use windows wireless?
<Nailor> Sometimes
<hobojohn3> if so its kind of like that setup you see a list then youclick the one you want
<Nailor> If you mean some sort of applet managing the wireless connections, there's NetworkManager for that
<hobojohn3> where can i get that?
<Nailor> You should see it (on feisty) as a two computers in the systra
<Nailor> y
<Nailor> Are you using Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<hobojohn3> i have 2 of those icons
<hobojohn3> ubuntu
<Nailor> The other one is NetworkManager
<Nailor> Try left-clicking those
<hobojohn3> am i still here?
<Nailor> Clicking network manager should open a dialog, where you can select wired connection or wireless
<Nailor> Yes
<hobojohn3> k its working now thank you
<Nailor> No problem =)
<hobojohn3> it wasnt so i was trying to fix that thank you very much
<Nailor> =)
<iwkse> hi, anybody knows how to collapse/expand voices in boot menu? (not in bios)
<pwnguin> voices
<pwnguin> ?
<pwnguin> oh, choices, probably
<iwkse> eg. + HD Drives
<iwkse>       - Hard Disk
<iwkse>       - Mp3 Player
<iwkse> yes, choices
<pwnguin> have you set this up already?
<iwkse> i havne't find the way
<iwkse> i can in the bios using Enter
<iwkse> it expand/collapse
<pwnguin> im not sure grub supports cascading menus
<iwkse> but while booting i don't know how cause enter just make to boot
<iwkse> no..i'm not talking about grub
<iwkse> firstly
<iwkse> i can press f12 for boot menu
<pwnguin> so is this ubuntu software, or part of your laptop?
<iwkse> it's not ubuntu
<iwkse> it's a kind of function that laptops has
<pwnguin> sounds like bios to me
<iwkse> yes, that's it
<iwkse> is a part of bios i believe
<pwnguin> in which case it would help if you mentioned the model of the laptop
<iwkse> toshiba satellite L20-257
<pwnguin> does left / right arrow keys do the job?
<iwkse> no
<iwkse> in the bios it works with Enter
<iwkse> but using enter too while F12 it will boot
<pwnguin> well, i can't really tell you much about software ive never used
<pwnguin> my tecra m7 has a gui system for that
<pwnguin> not very flexible or understandable
<iwkse> how does it works?
<pwnguin> i hold f12 and it pops up with a row of icons and grey bars beneath them
<pwnguin> one of the bars is highlighted orange
<pwnguin> left and right arrows move the choice, enter selects
<iwkse> ah, so it works with left right
<iwkse> can you tell me the bios?
<iwkse> phoenix?
<pwnguin> well, my version is 1.7
<pwnguin> huh
<pwnguin> i have some crazy insane toshiba bios
<pwnguin> its ugly as all getoout
<iwkse> ahah
<iwkse> i have a Phoenix one
<pwnguin> but most the stuff works and i get decent battery life
<iwkse> v1.40
<iwkse> i like battery too here
<pwnguin> now that acpi is fixed and tablet rotate works
<pwnguin> i should look into automating it
<pwnguin> (its a tablet pc)
<iwkse> i see
<iwkse> i'll try to write at toshiba support
<iwkse> maybe it can helps
<pwnguin> supposedly they have a linux support team
<iwkse> isn't related to any OS
<iwkse> F12 is a bios functino
<pwnguin> yea, you should probably just get toshiba to answer your question instead of #ubuntu-laptop ;)
<iwkse> :)
<pwnguin> have you gotten ubuntu to run on it then?
<iwkse> wanted to ask here if anybody got the same stuff
<iwkse> not really, i have debian
<pwnguin> i think the laptop team is pretty much mjg and his billion laptops
<iwkse> but doesn't exists a debian-laptop channel:)
<iwkse> mjg?
<pwnguin> a person in this channel
<iwkse> ah
<iwkse> http://linux.toshiba-dme.co.jp/linux/index.htm
<pwnguin> it feels about as useful as a fan site
<iwkse> have you clicked on upper button too before to say that?:)
<pwnguin> i mean, it seems like its just aggregating what people outside toshiba have done with toshiba on linux
<pwnguin> "a user has successfully developed an lcd brightness control"
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-04-24
* #ubuntu-laptop  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<kestaz> HP Compaq nx6325 Notebook 6-cell (55 WH) high capacity Lithium-Ion; 6-cell (43 WH) high capacity Lithium-Ion
<kestaz> design capacity:         2777 mAh; design voltage:          10800 mV;
<kestaz> calc: gaunam 2.7* 10.8 = 29.16Wh
<kestaz> should be 43WH? wtf ???
<kestaz> i am angry!!! ;)
<kestaz> anybody ?
<kestaz> that i need to do ?
<kestaz> anybody ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-04-25
<pust> When i try to load  the disk on my laptop is gives me this screen that says "preparing to restrict drivers then it stops at Configuring networking interfaces. what do i do
<pust> i have a picture if needed
<pust> hello
<pust> hello
<ash211> hello pust
<ash211> as /topic says, this channel isn't for support
<ash211> that's probably why you're not getting much response here!
<ash211> try on #ubuntu
<pust> k
<ash211> if you're still having problems, file a bug at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<ash211> good luck there :)
<pust> thanks
<ryeth25> what's this channel mainly for?  cause i have ubuntu installed on my laptop
<ryeth25> channel list says it's not for support?
<pwnguin> its for lurking
<pwnguin> the only conversations ive seen here are support oriented
<ryeth25> how can you do that when nobody's really talking?
<ryeth25> just sit here and watch blank?
<pwnguin> i guess.
<ryeth25> haha ok
<tobemaster> hi
<tobemaster> my dell latitude (1,8ghz 512mb ram) works fine with ubuntu, but my ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]  gfx card won't work with direct rendering and i cant configure the vga port
<tobemaster> ubuntu 7.04
<tobemaster> and xorg 1:7.2-0ubuntu11
<tobemaster> can anybody help me?
<Nailor> hi yuriy
<yuriy> hi Nailor
<Nailor> How's your laptop? :)
<yuriy> Nailor: wireless doesn't come back after sleep and wired doesn't work if it's not plugged in during boot :(
<yuriy> but other than that all's good
<Nailor> You propably can wake up wired using ethtool
<Nailor> sudo ethtool -s eth2 speed 100 duplex full
<Nailor> At least that's done the trick for me
<yuriy> Nailor: thanks i'll try that
<Nailor> If the syntax isn't right, you'll propably figure it using manpage =)
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-04-26
<juan_ateo> hi
<charlie> here is a strange deal.  I just installed kubuntu on my compaq v2000 and konqueror will not connect to internet when using pcmcia wireless but firefox will.  konqueror will work however when connected by dsl (ethernet).  also, dhcp won't grab the default gateway or ip addy when on wireless.
<yuriy> charlie_: feisty?
<charlie_> yes feisty
<yuriy> charlie_: > #kubuntu
<charlie_> been there
<charlie_> watching, no one has any ideas
<yuriy> charlie_: you are charlie__ in there?
<charlie_> yeah
<khd> I'm having a problem.  I'm not sure if it's because I'm running Linux on a Laptop, or I'm just not doing something right.
<khd> Is there anyone to help?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-04-27
<jjido> I am looking to get WPA working on my laptop, should I keep the conversation on #ubuntu? (per channel title)
<mmdski> does anyone have any thoughts on the system 76 laptops?
<pwnguin> you'd think there'd be at least one report on the wiki about them
<pwnguin> but afaik, they're rebranded items
<mmdski> i've been looking, but i havn't seen much
<mmdski> i mean, in the forums and wiki
<mmdski> is rebranded bad for any certain reason?
<pwnguin> well, i'd imagine they'r more expensive
<pwnguin> than direct from manufacturer
<Patriot> hi all
<cvh_le> Anyone having upgraded from DD to Feisty on a laptop lately (i.e. a lenovo/ibm thinkpad)
<cvh_le> leave
<rkazak> just finished installing kubuntu and ubuntu on my hp zd7000 - all went well....
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-04-28
<s0undt3ch> hello ppl
<s0undt3ch> anyone knows about a bluetooth mouse, which doesn't require a usb dongle(since my laptop has bluetooth)?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-04-29
<iostream> eii
<iostream> nunca menchi com linux.. acabei de instalar aki.. uso o notebook da acer
<iostream> o colokei a sensibidade no minimo e msm assim continua muito sensivel.. toda hora abre coisa atoua
<iostream> alguem poderia me ajudar ai
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<jg> ping mjg59
<mjg59> Hi
<Gearman> Hi all I am new ubuntu i try to get my external monitor to work and make vcd, dvd can someone help me thanks
<jg> mjg59: any clues as to why my daughter's HP 6310's keyboard/touchpad might not work after resume?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-04-21
<cyberhel> anybody has installed the ubuntu at HP Pavilion ZE2410?
<Xaroon> hello
<Ubluzok_> Hey, Need anyone infodrmation about ubuntu in Sony Vaio Laptop?????
<Ubluzok_> SZ6RXN
<unenough> hi, i have problems with wifi
<unenough> atheros chipset
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-04-22
<lord_alan> Hi, If I have found a problem with Hardy installing on a Clevo can I discuss it here?
<crimsun> #ubuntu+1, please
<lord_alan> Thanks.
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-04-23
<ecubuntu> hello hola aqui here
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-04-24
<simmerz> hi, when i leave my laptop alone for extended periods, it seems to overheat and then not respond to mouse or keyboard when it is in screensaver mode. in screensaver mode normally leaving it for say 15 mins, it's fine.
<simmerz> I have to turn it off by holding the power button down and then when i boot up it warns of high temperatures, often shutting straight back down again
<markf> strange...
<simmerz> my thoughts exactly. I originally thought it was the fglrx driver, but now its overheating im not so sure.
<simmerz> nothing in the logs either :(
<markf> did you check in system monintor which program is causing the high processor load?
<markf> you can see it in the processes tab...
<simmerz> i can't. remember it's in screensaver mode, and the screen is blanked. I can't get access to the system. if i turn off screenblanking, the screensaver freezes after some time. normally seems to be when i leave it for more than an hour
<markf> so, i guess you have enabled the screensaver...
<simmerz> makes no difference. even if i disable the screensaver, it still crashes
<markf> and you might have enabled the Compiz 3d effects as well
<simmerz> but.... this is the odd thing
<simmerz> no I don't
<markf> i see
<markf> strange
<simmerz> the machine still logged me flicking the wlan kill switch off and on
<simmerz> and it also noticed keypresses but couldn't translate them into anything
<markf> have u checked the energy management?
<simmerz> here: http://pastebin.ca/996295
<simmerz> the last few seconds before i restarted the thing
<simmerz> well turned it off. it had overheated and was claiming 97degC so I left it for a bit.
<simmerz> keypresses are me pressing space and enter on the keyboard
<simmerz> and you can see me hitting the kill switch both ways
<markf> i mean: power management
<simmerz> what about power management?
<markf> which ubuntu version are you using?
<simmerz> gutsy
<simmerz> put computer to sleep: never
<simmerz> when laptop lid is closed, blank screen
<markf> and which laptop are you using?
<simmerz> put display to sleep when inactive for 15 mins
<simmerz> acer travelmate 8215 WLMi
<simmerz> its been happening for a while, but only just got round to looking at the logs
<simmerz> any ideas?
<markf> i read in one review that the laptop gets hot...
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-04-25
<mtx> hola
<mtx> estoy usando recien kubuntu
<mtx> no se si alguien me puede dar una mano! tengo problemas con el audio
<mtx> mi laptop es HP compag nx 6320
<mtx> ok
<mtx> thank
<tannewt> hi all, what is used for suspend and resume?  I'd like to have a script run upon each event
<ayilma1> hi.. did hardy fix the suspend problem?
<ayilma1> anybody tried it yet?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-04-26
<simmerz> really struggling with the new xrandr in hardy and plugging in a second screen on my laptop. using the FOSS ati driver with an R500 device
<Judeglass> hey guys
<Judeglass> anyone around?
<Judeglass> i've got a wirless problem under hardy heron
<Judeglass> anyone care to walk me through getting the correct "restricted driver" that i was prompted to install under ubuntu 7 ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-04-27
<M1dn1ght> hey guys - is this the place to come to report a pre-configured laptop that's not supported?
<claudiohfg> hi
<claudiohfg> somebody there?
<amirman84> hi, ubuntu laptop team, if this isn't support what is it? because no one in #ubuntu will even touch hibernation issues
<Idan> Hello
<Idan> I guess noone here, bye.
<simmerz> hi. since I upgraded to heron, my touchpad no longer works
<simmerz> even with the default config, it doesn't seem to work
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-04-20
<Linuz2009> wow...little
<Linuz2009> so can I ask a Q?
<Linuz2009> You guys are operators?
<mok0> I'm expecting my Dell mini 10 today. What should I install on it? I would have thought LPIA arch, but the download page says i386?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-04-25
<tmb> hi... where should I report (in)compatibilities of 9.04 with an HP DV2 laptop?
<bjfs> Hi ;-)
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-04-26
<krisgesling> hey does anyone know the default bios password for an acer travelmate 4230
<krisgesling> im searching for it but all i get is people suggesting removing the cmos battery or even some people saying to put it in the freezer for 10 minutes which just sounds idiotic
<pipecol> hi people!!
<Mark_ilb> hello
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-04-26
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> what are the supported laptops of Dell running ubuntu ?
<kaushal> checking in around for my query ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-05-01
<deijsman> Hello, does anyone use Ubuntu on a Latitude E6510??
#ubuntu-laptop 2011-04-25
<Inumedia> Anyone know of any settings in X that changes how fast a touchpad will move the mouse?  Not the overall speed but horizontal vs vertical speed.
<acpi___> hey, I could use some help, cause my ubuntu doesnt boot up further then tty1...it says: /usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs: No such file or directory ...
<LjL> lolpopulation
#ubuntu-laptop 2011-04-26
<peteoro> hi
<peteoro> i want linux for my notebook
#ubuntu-laptop 2011-04-29
<Guest73628> hello
<Guest73628> anyone?
#ubuntu-laptop 2012-04-29
<blackmatrix_ny> this is bullshit
#ubuntu-laptop 2014-04-23
<mbaggs> ho
<mbaggs> hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2018-04-24
<GrimSleepless> sd
